
Ghana is safe and stable, but people still risking their lives to go to Europe - Mz
https://qz.com/1003249/young-ghanaians-are-risking-their-lives-to-get-to-europe-illegally/
======
PostOnce
stable at this level:

GDP/capita $1600

PPP/capita $4000

It's no mystery that people want more than $1600/year and will take risks to
get it.

~~~
adventured
Not to mention the welfare benefits available in Western Europe, such as tax-
payer funded, high quality healthcare. The quality of life leap that is
possible in one generation by leaving for Western Europe, is beyond anything
Ghana will see for several generations at best.

